# Mallya saves India's honour-buys Mahatma Gandhi's belongings in auction



## apoorva84 (Mar 6, 2009)

3 cheers to the the king of good times. Vijay Mallya has done it again. First, he brought back Tipu Sultan's sword, now he has successfully gotten hold of Mahatma Gandhi personal items in an auction. He will present them to the Indian Govt. soon.

Read more here:

*sify.com/news/fullstory.php?id=14866029

and here

*sify.com/news/fullstory.php?id=14866252


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 6, 2009)

saw it when i logged into my sify acc now


----------



## rajhot (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## harry10 (Mar 6, 2009)

And our govt was sleeping.
Shame.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 6, 2009)

Gandhiji's belongings bought by the cash of a liquor baron ... irony at its peak


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 6, 2009)

^ there's a visual on SantaBanta for the same :: here it is 

*media.santabanta.com//joke/visuals/9273.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Mar 6, 2009)

^ nice image !!


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2009)

lolwut?


----------



## Coool (Mar 6, 2009)

Liquor king rocks!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 7, 2009)

However the hell did he "save" India's honour?!? India's honour was never at stake! Those belongings of that great man are not the things people should stick to! People should stick to his morals and teachings and stuff!


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 8, 2009)

Very NOBLE of the man to spend so much of his personal wealth for the cause

AND

VERY CHEAP of the UPA government to claim credit for it


----------



## Stuge (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah UPA gove were trying to become cheap and say that there are  person in the plain choths from UPA govt side .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> However the hell did he "save" India's honour?!? India's honour was never at stake! Those belongings of that great man are not the things people should stick to! People should stick to his morals and teachings and stuff!


I completely agree with your post. Its his teachings which need to be carried forward (though I believe a few of them need to be modified as per today's world).

But it'd surely be a matter of shame if we couldn't even save his belongings. Somewhere else I saw that Congress has 'bought' the rights to 'Jai Ho' song for 100million (1 crore). How sick is that??!!! The Govt. could've sent some representative on its behalf since it could not haf participated.



NucleusKore said:


> Very NOBLE of the man to spend so much of his personal wealth for the cause
> 
> AND
> 
> VERY CHEAP of the UPA government to claim credit for it


UPA Govt. is taking credit for everything, Slumdog Millionaire.. now this.. I guess if at this rate they blindly take credit for everything they may end up being caught by US for taking 'credit' for some Al-Qaeda bombings  

Screw all political parties, screw all politicians. I regret that Dec. 2001 attacks on the Parliament were a failure


----------



## x3060 (Mar 8, 2009)

crap...what a way to waist money, he could have used it for some good purpose.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 8, 2009)

Read this:-


> Yesterday, a man donated a picture of Gandhi with his friends in childhood days. The man found the picture in a scrap market. The seller was unaware of what the picture was, and the man then bought the picture for a measly Rs. 200 compared to 1.8m$ and the kind man donated it to Gandhi's Ashram. He refused to take anything for his generosity. But finally, the people persuaded him to take Rs. 500.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

and the government said they told mallya to do so...


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 8, 2009)

really ridiculous........!!!! 

The govt is busy these days with the elections nd making ppl fool......
In daily newspaper, the newspaper is full of ads of govt self-appreciation, and thats of full page colorful ads.....

they dont have now money to save _bapu's_ belongings......!!! they even dont reliase that gandhi is the name with which they r in politics for over 60yrs....!!!
shame UPA shame!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 8, 2009)

UPA has taken rights of Jai Ho Song.

They f****** advertising like this:

"Jai hooooo, UPA ko vooote dooooo"


----------



## chooza (Mar 8, 2009)

Where do you people get time to think and make conclusins for the Govt. or any individual???? when we all dont know the inside story of anything. It true that in India, if anything is free;its giving opinion.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

Any way  say guys "WHICH BEER IN INDIA is famous " and which one is available & saving throne for the youths till now 


KING FISHER


----------



## kalpik (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh great! Now all our problems are solved! :lame:


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 8, 2009)

lets get his underpants for a few million dollars next. the poor and homeless can wait (not like they're making us proud like gandhi's underpants anyway). </sarcasm>


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

Great, I have always admired the work of Malaya. True workaholic.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Mar 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Gandhiji's belongings bought by the cash of a liquor baron ... irony at its peak




tats wat I'm talking bout... LOL and people say JAI HO for tat..... 
Just a way for fame........ cheap fellas


----------

